# Meerforellenfänge August 2006



## Nordangler (2. August 2006)

Na mal schauen, was diesen Monat geht.
Bei Damp wurde in den letzten Tage beim pilken und schleppen hin und wieder eine Meerforelle erbeutet.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

So warm wie das immoment ist glaub ich da kommt nicht viel .
Letztes Jahr gings ja im September langsam wieder los ...


----------



## Nordangler (2. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Das kühlt nun langsam ab!! ;-)

Sven


----------



## gerwinator (2. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

stimmt sven!
ich werde heute nacht zum schlafen mal wieder ein tshirt anziehen so bullich kalt wie das schon wieder is...
son mistsommer,... total verregnet |jump:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Hmm muss mich korrigieren wenn ich mich nicht irre hab ich vorhin beim Erfolglosen Versuch  Butt oder Aal zu fangen ne Mefo rauben sehn ... Muss das die Tage mal überprüfen |supergri


----------



## salmohunter (3. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Äääh ...wo war´n das genau Kochtoppangler... :g..
ich wollte auch grad nochmal los.... 

TL & Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Kleber88 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Sorry


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (3. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



			
				Kleber88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid mieß beschädigt.................


Gemeldet


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Äääh ...wo war´n das genau Kochtoppangler... :g..
> ich wollte auch grad nochmal los....
> 
> TL & Gruß
> Dieter



War in Schönberg /Kalifornien , direkt vor einer von den T- Buhnen . 
Da sind ja jede Menge Kleinfische unterwegs und dazwischen war irgendwas größeres was die gejagt hat . 
Für nen Hornhecht war der Schwall an der Oberfläche eindeutig zu groß , also kommt eigentlich fast nurnoch Mefo in frage ...


----------



## Truttafriend (3. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



			
				Kleber88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid mieß beschädigt.................




Wie du meiner PN entnehmen kannst bist du durch diese blödsinnige und beleidigende Äußerung verwarnt.

Fahr hier niemanden an, dann kommt man auch sehr gut miteinander aus.

Tim


----------



## Broder (4. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Hi Trutta _ bin dann auch wieder mal dabei  

dat heißt Mefobeklobter oder Mefoinfizierter und nicht ihr seid mies beschädigt |supergri gell ? außerdem wird das jetzt miesbeschädigt geschrieben ;-)

@Kocht

äh..äh.. die Mefos räubern aber immernoch Nachts _ oder wat ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Joa das war so zwischen halb 10 und halb 11 danach war Ruhe .


----------



## Tyron (4. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

...also ich hatte heute Nacht in Dahme nix, schade...


----------



## salmohunter (4. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

War gestern nix mit Mefo in Dazedorf ...aber beinahe eine Meeräsche auf Brotfliege ...die sich dann leider eigenmächtig ..( und unerlaubt ) im Tang verabschiedete  :r   

TL Dieter


----------



## MefoProf (4. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Moin,

war heute vormittag mal für 2 Stündchen zum Schleppen im Kleinen Belt unterwegs. Hatte gegen Mittag einen schönen Mefo Biss und der Fisch blieb auch noch ein paar Sekunden hängen und zog einiges an Schnur ab, bevor er sich grusslos verabschiedete #c. War alles ziemlich nah am Ufer. Es geht also durchaus etwas am Tage vom Ufer aus, wie auch die Fänge im Juli zeigen. Nachts hab ich hingegen bisher kaum Erfolg gehabt, obwohl ich ziemlich häufig los war. Hab noch eine  springen sehen, ansonsten tat sich leider rein gar nix. Nicht mal die Hornies waren in Beisslaune.


----------



## Twister Bine (4. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe vor am Sonntag mit dem Belly Boat nach Dahme zu fahren.Da ich in Dahme ca 12 Meter erreichen kann habe ich die Hoffnung das sich vielleicht ein Dorsch dahin verirrt,aber Meerforelle in Dahme?
Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich wo eventuell was gehen könnte?

LG von der Twister Bine#h


----------



## caruso (4. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Hallo Twister Bine

Schau Dir nur mal so zum Spaß das hier an!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=44913&d=1149267349

Also möglich ist alles . Warum auch nicht ne Mefo.
Bei den Temperaturen werden die wenigstens auf der 4mLinie stehen oder schwimmen.

Ich wünsch Dir Glück.

caruso


----------



## Haeck (4. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das kühlt nun langsam ab!! ;-)
> 
> Sven



...die Weltmeere sicherlich, die Förde |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
...solang der wind nicht aus N mit mindestens 50 km/h weht wird sich i.d. Kieler Förde hinsichtlich der abkühlung nicht viel bewegen.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Nordangler (5. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Naja wir haben vor 7 Tagen in Damp 24° Grad gehabt gestern waren es nur noch 21,5° Grad. Ist doch viel versprechend.:q :q 

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Mensch Sven, bei soviel Zuversicht bezüglich der fallenden Wassertemperaturen, ist doch glatt der Herbst schon in Sicht! :m 
Aber laß mal, auch ich sehne mir langsam etwas kühleres Wasser herbei.  :m


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Jungs wo bleiben die gigantischen Fangmeldungen??


Sven


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (11. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Ähem, wir haben August...


----------



## MefoProf (11. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

War noch zwei weitere Male mit dem Boot unterwegs. Beide Male absolut tote Hose, nicht mal ein Zupfer. Kann eigentlich nur noch besser werden :m


----------



## Haeck (16. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> War noch zwei weitere Male mit dem Boot unterwegs. Beide Male absolut tote Hose, nicht mal ein Zupfer. Kann eigentlich nur noch besser werden :m



...wen wunderts, bei den aktuellen wasserdurchschnittstemp. von 18 grad.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Nordangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Haeck nicht so pessimistisch. In 2 Wochen ist September, dann gehts rund. Bin schon volle Lotte triebig, dass ich wieder silber auf die Waage legen kann.


Sven


----------



## Byron (17. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Ihr habt es gut, könnt bei sinkenden Wassertemperaturen
schon wieder im September bzw. im Oktober loslegen.
Muss noch bis zum 1. Dezember warten, wegen Schonzeit
vom 01.09. bis 30.11. in MV. Glaub ich muß in der Zeit mal
nach SH kommen, denn es juckt schon wieder in den Fingern.
Also Kopf hoch Männer's!

...na denn, viel Erfolg #6 

MfG  Byron #h


----------



## Nordangler (18. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Byron gibt ne Möglichkeit für dich. Einfach umsiedeln!!!

Sven


----------



## MefoProf (18. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Habs heute mittag mal vom Strand aus probiert und konnte eine untermassige um die 30 landen. Hatte zudem noch 2 Bisse. Etwa 100 m vom Ufer weg war auf einmal die Hölle los, das Wasser kochte nur so vor Kleinfischen, die aus dem Wasser sprangen. Das ging ca 20 min so, bis die Möwen das spitz bekommen haben und sich ihren Teil von oben holten. Danach war der Spuk vorbei. War leider alles ausserhalb meier Wurfweite und ich hatte erst noch überlegt, das Boot zu nehmen #q. Aber nachher ist man ja immer klüger.


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen ist September, dann gehts rund.



genau !!!!
dann hab ich hoffentlich auch was zu melden ....
dieses WE wird meine Trollingbar fertich und die downrigger werden montiert.
dann wirds losgehen im Sep wenn ich Urlaub habe !!!!   :q :q :q


----------



## donlotis (18. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Habs heute mittag mal vom Strand aus probiert und konnte eine untermassige um die 30 landen. Hatte zudem noch 2 Bisse. Etwa 100 m vom Ufer weg war auf einmal die Hölle los, das Wasser kochte nur so vor Kleinfischen, die aus dem Wasser sprangen.



Schade, dass nicht mehr beim Angeln rausgesprungen ist! |evil:
Vielleicht waren da wieder die Schweinswale unterwegs?

K&B donlotis


----------



## Haeck (18. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Haeck nicht so pessimistisch. In 2 Wochen ist September, dann gehts rund. Bin schon volle Lotte triebig, dass ich wieder silber auf die Waage legen kann.
> Sven



...pessimismus ?!? sehe die dinge aus der erfahrung heraus nur etw. realistisch...
...die bez. silber im sept. finde ich unpassend, braune wäre schon zutreffender, zumindest in dieser region...

mfg

haeck


----------



## Bellyboater (21. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Dann will ich mal einen Fang melden 

Der Vater meiner Freundin hat letzte Woche auf Fehmarn eine schöne Meerforelle gefangen. Sie war 62cm lang und hatte 3,2kg. Gefangen hat er sie auf einen grün-silbernen Blinker.


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

das ist doch schon mal was !!!!  :m #6


----------



## ForellenMike (21. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Und noch eine (Nachtrag aus dem Urlaub): Vor drei Wochen auf Bornholm, noch in der Gluthitze,  im Smaragdsee (Süßwasser) -* meine erste Mefo *überhaupt, 71cm lang.
Der Seen wird von einem Bach durchflossen, der eines der Laichgewässer der Bornholmer Mefos ist, und nach dem Laichen bleiben immer etliche Forellen im See und lassen die letzten 20m bis zum Meer einfach weg.
Eigendlich war ich - wie schon öfter zuvor - wegen der Barsche und Aale am See, aber die immer wieder eindrucksvoll springenden Mefos leißen mir keine Ruhe.
Ich wusste, "die beißen im Hochsommer nicht", weshalb ich auch nie einen Einheimischen sah, der es versuchte. Drei Hochsommer-Urlaube ging das nun schon so, und meinem Sohn war schon lange klar, dass die springenden Mefos uns einfach die Zungen 'rausstreckten.
Noch ein Versuch, neue Taktik: Die Hitze schlägt Ihnen wohl auf den Magen, aber gänzlich fasten werden sie doch nicht; also vielleicht kein großer "Spießbraten", sondern nur eine kleine "Filetspitze"?
Die UL-Spinne (1..5g) montiert, Rolle mit Monoschnur, knapp 0,15er (die sehen bestimmt alles). Dann los: kleinste Spinner, ein paar Streamer, dann gaanz kleine Wobler. Nach einer Stunde dann mit einem Tiny Fry 38 ruckt es und schon schreit die Bremse auf (Schnur "kann" 2,1kg). Keine Ahnung, was für ein Fisch, aber nicht klein. Nach etlichen Fluchten und wieder Heranpumpen dann zum ersten Mal ein Drehen direkt unter der Oberfläche: wow, eine Mefo!
Beim keschern dann noch ein Schreck, weill beim Anheben des Keschers mir der Wobler entgegenschoss! Der Fisch war aber im Kescher, und ich war erst einmal drei Meter groß. Etwas unkonventionell vielleicht (Mefo im Sommer im Süßwasser), aber erste Mefo war, was zählte.
Nachher zeigte sich übrigens, dass von beiden Drillingen des Wobblers je ein Schenkel aufgebogen war; das an so dünner Schnur: Grummel.


----------



## Truttafriend (21. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Wow!

du solltest öfters Berichte im AB schreiben. Dat ging ja runner wie Öl #6

Petri |wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (21. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Da hast du deine Glückssträhne ja voll ausgenutzt. Petri!


----------



## MefoProf (21. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Super Fang und schöner Fisch! Schade dass sich nicht noch mehr überrumpeln liessen. Aber nach so einem Fang kann man auch ruhig einpacken und nach HAuse gehen. Aber ist das jetzt ne Meer- oder Seeforelle |kopfkrat|rolleyes?


----------



## Dipsdive (22. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Na, da hast du ja deinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht #6 

Liegt der See zufällig an der Westküste Bornholms? Dort liegt nämlich ein See, der genau auf deine Beschreibung passt. Das selbe Phänomen....einige Mefos verbleiben nach dem Laichen in dem See oder steigen sogar zum Fressen (viel Kleinfisch) in den See auf. Galt in den frühen 90 er Jahren als kleiner Geheimtipp unter den Einheimischen. Habe damals dort mit Fliege auf Mefos gefischt.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Milano (22. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

|wavey:Hallo Ihr Spezialisten aus dem hohen Norden; ich brauche Eure Hilfe!
Ich werde dieses Jahr im September in Hohwacht an der Ostsee Urlaub machen. Als alter Angler werde ich natürlich auch meine "schwere Rheinausrüstung" (Feederruten und Spinangeln) mitnehmen und mich im Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee versuchen.
Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:
- wie und auf welche Fische sollte ich im September angeln (Dorsch,  
  Hornhecht, Meerforelle, Aal etc.);
- womit (Blinker Wobbler Spinner,Wattwurm, Köfi etc.);
- tagsüber oder besser nachts;
- wer kennt sich an der Hohwachter Küste aus und kann mir Spots 
   sagen( ich war schon mal da und habe einige Angler am Yachthafen
   und am Restaurant Klabautermann gesehen);
- vielleicht nimmt mich ja auch ein "Nordlicht" aus der Gegend
   von Hohwacht mal mit?
Für Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich.


----------



## Kuscheltier (22. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



ForellenMike schrieb:


> Und noch eine (Nachtrag aus dem Urlaub): Vor drei Wochen auf Bornholm, noch in der Gluthitze,  im Smaragdsee (Süßwasser) -* meine erste Mefo *überhaupt, 71cm lang.
> Der Seen wird von einem Bach durchflossen, der eines der Laichgewässer der Bornholmer Mefos ist, und nach dem Laichen bleiben immer etliche Forellen im See und lassen die letzten 20m bis zum Meer einfach weg.
> Eigendlich war ich - wie schon öfter zuvor - wegen der Barsche und Aale am See, aber die immer wieder eindrucksvoll springenden Mefos leißen mir keine Ruhe.
> Ich wusste, "die beißen im Hochsommer nicht", weshalb ich auch nie einen Einheimischen sah, der es versuchte. Drei Hochsommer-Urlaube ging das nun schon so, und meinem Sohn war schon lange klar, dass die springenden Mefos uns einfach die Zungen 'rausstreckten.
> ...



Achja....der Smaragdsee... lange lange ist es her... 
Ich muss da unbedingt mal wieder hin. Habe da damals auch einiges an dicken Barschen und Mefos gefangen.

Ist es bei dem Bacheinlauf noch so, das da viel schlamm liegt und man ca. 10Meter rausgehen kann? Die besten stellen waren damals immer am bach oder an der stelle ein wenig weiter links rum.
Och da werden errinnerungen Wach! 

Wie sieht eigentlich der See gegenüber aus? Ist der mittlerweile auch zu beangeln? Damals war das eine einöde mit ein paar bäumen, ist das immer noch so?

Ich glaube mein nächster Urlaub geht nach Bornholm, ich will da unbedingt mal wieder hin


----------



## ForellenMike (23. August 2006)

*Erste MeFo, Nachtrag*

Noch ein paar Infos zum Fisch und Gewässer - und danke für die Blumen..
Der Smaragdsee (eine ehemalige Tongrube) liegt an der Westküste Bornholms bei Sorthat (zwischen Hasle und Rønne). Und ja, am Bacheinlauf ist ein sehr flacher Bereich mit langer Sandzunge in den See hinein. Direkt links davon geht dafür gleich steil auf 6m Tiefe, der Einlauf ist meine Lieblingsstelle.
Der See daneben ("Store Lergrav") war die zuletzt benutzte Tongrube; er ist inzwischen an den Ufern (über und unter Wasser) recht natürlich bewachsen. Zum Fischbestand hier kann ich nichts sagen, der Smaragdsee hatte mich von Anfang an wegen des durchfließenden Bachs mit Meerzugang gewonnen.
Ich habe es, wie schon im ersten Post gesagt, immer wieder 'mal mit den MeFos versucht, alles was mir an Spinnern, Blinkern und Wobblern so einfiel, auch "lokale" Küstenwobler. Nüscht. Köfis in div. Größen und "allen" Tiefen. Das brachte einige Aale, aber Mefos: Nüscht. Würmer, ganz kleine bis ganz große, flach und tief. Barsche und Aale reichlich, MeFos? Na, ihr wisst schon. Dann eine "Erkenntnis": im Randbewuchs wimmelt es von Heuschrecken, also: Wasserkugel plus 30cm Vorfach und ein bis zwei Heuschrecken. Ihr ratet nie, was darauf absprang - na? Aale und zwar fette !?? "Natürlich" keine Mefos.
Freundliche Locals sagten mir, es habe keinen Zweck, jetzt wo's richtig warmer Hochsommer sei. Tatsächlich habe ich niemanden sonst gesehen, der es versuchte. Ich bin auch in diesem Sommer einmal kontrolliert worden und erfuhr von dem freundlichen Bornholmer, dass ich mich durch die Spinnangelei als Tourist geoutet hätte und er mal schaun wollte, ob ich auch beide Lizenzen hätte (aber klar).
Ich glaube inzwischen aus mehreren Gründen, dass mein Ansatz mit dem "kleinen Apetithäpchen" richtig war, wobei mir auch klar ist, dass zu jedem Fang immer auch ein guter Schuss Glück gehört. Alle Forellen, die ich in diesem See anschauen konnte, weil sie in meiner Nähe sprangen (teilweise weniger als 2m entfernt !) oder weil sie sehr dicht unter der Oberfläche schwammen, waren SEHR schlank, fast ein wenig mager. Dazu passt, dass meine bei 71cm Länge "nur" 2,35kg wog. Ihr Magen war praktisch leer, nur gaaanz wenig gut verdautes Undefinierbares. Aber noch etwas war auffällig: das Fleisch war so rot, wie ich es noch nie bei einem Wildfisch gesehen habe. Also, dieser Fisch muss sich fast vollständug von Krebsen und/oder Krabben ernährt haben (wenn er denn fraß); das reichliche Angebot an Fischbrut aller Art, das es in diesem See gibt, wurde ganz klar in den letzten Wochen und Monaten verschmäht.
Also, wer im Sommer an den Smaragdsee kommt (BITTE jetzt nicht das ganze Board  ;-)  ), versucht's mal mit feinem Zeug.

Da die chemischen Prozesse abgeschlossen sind, hier noch ein mitternächtliches Foddo:


----------



## oh-nemo (23. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Die "länge" ist ja O.K.
Büschen "schlank" ist Sie ja schon #h 
Ich finde ausserdem sieht sie leicht Braun aus.
Kann aber auch am Stamm liegen.


----------



## Hemmingway (23. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Da fährt man mit dürftigem Erfolg durch halb Europa (Norwegen, Irland) um seinen Fisch im Fluß mit der Fliege zu fangen. Dann fährt man in den Semesterferien mitten in der Woche an seinen Leib - und Magenfluß (Niedersachsen) und fängt heute mit einer 5er (!!!!!) Rute ´ne schöne 55 er mit 2 Kilo!#c

Gruß,
Hemmingway


----------



## Nordangler (23. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Glückwunsch Hemmingway!!! Ist doch ein schöner Fisch!!

Milano ich hoffe das dich einer mitnimmt aus der Ecke. Kenne mich selber nicht mit der Ecke aus.
Angeln kannst du im September rein theoretisch alles.
Von der Platte über Dorsch, Hornhecht bis hin zur Meerforelle und Aal.
Einfach testen würde ich mal sagen!!!


Sven


----------



## goeddoek (23. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Sauber, Hemmingway  und ForellenMike #6 

Petri Heil und |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g


----------



## ForellenMike (23. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Petri Heil Hemmingway!



oh-nemo schrieb:


> ... ich finde ausserdem sieht sie leicht Braun aus.
> Kann aber auch am Stamm liegen.


Ich hab' sie zwar etwas blasser in Erinnerung, als sie hier auf dem Foto erscheint, aber richtig silbern war sie definitiv nicht.
Denke aber auch, es liegt am Stamm; schließlich wurde sie (noch in der großen Hitze) am 31.7. gefangen, da scheint mir beginnende Laichfärbung doch recht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Angelmann (24. August 2006)

*AW: Erste MeFo, Nachtrag*

Moin, hast Du prima geschrieben#6 ....nur...



ForellenMike schrieb:


> . Dazu passt, dass meine bei 71cm Länge "nur" 2,35kg wog.



Ich will ja nicht meckern oder Deinen Fang "schlechtmachen", aber da hast Du nen astreinen Absteiger an Land geholt.....der Fisch ist ja fast verhungert. Warum auch immer#h #h....Ich würde da nicht gezielt auf Mefos fischen..............


----------



## Dipsdive (24. August 2006)

*AW: Erste MeFo, Nachtrag*



Angelmann schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern oder Deinen Fang "schlechtmachen", aber da hast Du nen astreinen Absteiger an Land geholt.....der Fisch ist ja fast verhungert. Warum auch immer#h #h....Ich würde da nicht gezielt auf Mefos fischen..............


stimme da Angelmann weitesgehend zu. 
Möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass sich in dem See in den Frühjahrsmonaten jede Menge Aufsteiger/Grönländer aufhalten. 

Da die Mefos sich dann mit Stichlingen den Bauch vollhauen, wird dann auch dort sehr viel mit Kunstködern (Spinnern) geangelt. Selbst Einheimische "zieren" sich dann nicht. 
Ist aber ehrlich gesagt für einen Küstenjunkie etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig in einem See auf Mefos zu fischen, wenn einem im Rücken die Gischt der Ostsee in den Nacken spritzt |wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

In der Tat sieht die Mefo von Forellenmike ziemlich schlank aus. Ich kann aber nicht genau erkennen, ob sie auf dem Foto bereits ausgenommen ist. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es sich um einen Absteiger handelt. Die kommen doch eigentlich erst viel später im Jahr oder ist das auf Bornholm anders? Denke auch, dass es eher am Stamm , einer Krankheit oder Nahrungsmangel liegt.


----------



## Nordangler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Man soll bitte beachten, dass es seine erste Mefo ist. Auch wenn sie recht schlank ist und ehe wir uns hier irgendwelchen Mutmaßungen niederschreiben. 
"Gönnen wir ihm seine erste Meerforelle"
Ich jedenfalls gratuliere ihm noch einmal zu seiner ersten Meerforelle.

Sven


----------



## meyerlein (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Moin,

|kopfkrat kann mich bitte mal jemand aufklären ?!
Was ist gemeint, wenn von einem "schlanken Meerforellenstamm" die Rede ist ? Meines Wissens gibt es so etwas nicht. Außer ich möchte mir meine Fänge schön reden ;+ 

Dies soll übrigens keine Kritik an Mike sein, der eine/erste Fisch geht i.O., aber wenn geziehlt auf "Schläuche" gefischt wird.....|gr: 

|wavey: meyerlein


----------



## Charly_Brown (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

@ ForellenMike: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur ersten Mefo!

@all: Ich finde die Diskussion, welche ich schon oft beobachtet habe ziemlich überflüssig! Wir haben keine Schonzeit und das Mindestmaß ist deutlich überschritten, und somit "darf" der Fisch ja gar nicht zurückgesetz werden ( nach unserer Ordnung). Und gerade wenn es der erste Fisch sollte man da nicht zu kleinlich sein. Meine erste Mefo war auch klein und hatte nur 41cm. Diesen Fisch habe ich im Februar diesen Jahres gefangen. Aber ich war stolz wie Oskar, und wollte mir diesen Fisch nich mehr nehmen lassen. Im Laufe des Frühjahrs hielt mein Glück aber an, so dass mir Fische unter 45cm auch wieder vom Haken abgefallen sind (C&R ist offiziel ja nicht erlaubt). Jeder vernünftige Mefo-Angler kommt früher oder später darauf, dass man große Mefos nur dann fangen kann, wenn die kleinen am Leben lässt.

So, und freut auch doch, dass bald wieder Herbst ist und die Fische wieder unter Land kommen. (Ich werde den Fischen am WE mal etwas entgegen fahren mit dem Boot...)

Gruß,
       André


----------



## gerrifoto (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

@Meyerlein: Niemand redet hier davon gezielt auf Schläuche zu angeln.


----------



## Dipsdive (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Man soll bitte beachten, dass es seine erste Mefo ist. Auch wenn sie recht schlank ist und ehe wir uns hier irgendwelchen Mutmaßungen niederschreiben.
> "Gönnen wir ihm seine erste Meerforelle"
> Ich jedenfalls gratuliere ihm noch einmal zu seiner ersten Meerforelle.
> Sven


Hallo Sven,
ob es die erste oder die zehntausendste Meerforelle ist, spielt bei der Betrachtung des Fanges überhaupt keine Rolle. Die Umschreibung relativ oder recht schlank ist zwar nett gemeint, wird dem Zustand des Fisches aber in keinster Weise gerecht.
Zu suggerieren, wir gönnen Mike den Fisch nicht, ist ebenfalls irreführend und von dir mißverstanden!

Also mitfreuen gerne, aber man muss auch den Zustand des Fisches ehrlich ansprechen dürfen.

Grüße
dipsdive


----------



## meyerlein (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



gerrifoto schrieb:


> @Meyerlein: Niemand redet hier davon gezielt auf Schläuche zu angeln.


 
Moin,

mir ging/geht es darum, daß ich immer wieder von sog. "schlanken Meerforellenstämmen" lese, aber ich nirgends fundierte Informationen darüber erhalte. Evtl. hätte ich einen neuen Thread eröffnen sollen. Naja, evtl. kommt da ja noch was.

|wavey: meyerlein


----------



## havkat (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Moin!

Meine den See zu kennen, denke er liegt in der Nähe der Sorthat - Küstenstrecke.
Dort findet, besonders bei Flachwasser in der Mündung, öfters mal ein lustiges  Absteigerfischen im Früjahr statt.

Hat dann büschn watt von "Ernies Baggersee".

Der Fisch ist nun alles andere als ein *Auf*steiger, datt is mal glasklar.

Mal ehrlich! Knapp 2,5kg bei 71cm als Aufsteiger zu taxieren...........

Naja, lassen wir das. 

Die Bornholmer sind zwar schlanker als Fünenbomber, aber soooo schlank nun doch nicht.  

Ich vermute mal einen, durch Flachwasser und dadurch versandeter Mündung,   eingesperrten Absteiger, oder sie war krank.

Ob man so einen Fisch abschlägt oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Ist auch ´ne Erfahrungssache, z.b. wenn man so einen Hungerhaken mal auf dem Teller hatte.


----------



## Nordangler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Dipsdive wenn eine ordentliche Diskussion dabei heraus kommt, ist es mehr als ok. Leider hatten wir bei solchen Themen schon oft äußerst verbale Attacken, die weit über eine Diskussion hinaus liefen.

Deshalb meine bescheidene Bitte, nicht gleich wieder den Rahmen sprengen.

Auch denke ich, ist es ein Unterschied, ob es die erste Meerforelle oder die 1000. ist.
Habe Angler gesehen, die eine 38/39er mitgenommen haben, weil es ihre erste Mefo war. In meinen Augen ok. Anderseits habe ich auch welche gesehen, die eine 50er braune im vollen Laichkleid gesehen. Absolut shit.
Auch gibt es genug Angler, die schon Jahrelang auf Mefos angeln und alles unter 50 cm zurück setzen. Oder eine 70er zurücksetzt haben weil sie toll gekämpft hat. Das sind Topangler.
Deswegen denke ich schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob es die erste oder 1000 ist.

Beim Meerforellenangeln ist es ja schon vorgekommen, dass wenn du ein Foto hier mit 3 Trutten reinpackst du angepöpelt wirst, warum du nicht nur eine entnommen hast und die anderen zurückgesetzt hast. Keiner sagt aber etwas wenn du schon 20 mal los warst und keine gefangen hast. Es wird leider auch keiner einen huldigen, wenn du 5 zurück gesetzt und 3 mitgenommen hast. Es wird oft das negative gesucht und herauf beschwört.

Bei solchen Themen sitzen wir in einem Glashaus und es geht bei einigen leider ganz schnell, dass ein Stein geworfen wird.

Deswegen noch einmal!!! Vernünftige Kritik und eine anständige Diskussion ja !!!!
Und das sie schlank ist bezweifele ich bestimmt nicht an.  

Sven


----------



## Dipsdive (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Auch denke ich, ist es ein Unterschied, ob es die erste Meerforelle oder die 1000. ist.
> Habe Angler gesehen, die eine 38/39er mitgenommen haben, weil es ihre erste Mefo war. In meinen Augen ok. Anderseits habe ich auch welche gesehen, die eine 50er braune im vollen Laichkleid gesehen. Absolut shit.
> Auch gibt es genug Angler, die schon Jahrelang auf Mefos angeln und alles unter 50 cm zurück setzen. Oder eine 70er zurücksetzt haben weil sie toll gekämpft hat. Das sind Topangler.
> Deswegen denke ich schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob es die erste oder 1000 ist.


Aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet stimme ich dir zu, war aber hier nicht so gemeint. Meine Betrachtung bezog sich ganz genau auf diesen von Mike gefangenen Fisch. Und die Anatomie eines Fisches verändert sich nun mal nicht, ganz gleich ob es die erste oder hundertste am Band ist  



Nordangler schrieb:


> Beim Meerforellenangeln ist es ja schon vorgekommen, dass wenn du ein Foto hier mit 3 Trutten reinpackst du angepöpelt wirst, warum du nicht nur eine entnommen hast und die anderen zurückgesetzt hast. Keiner sagt aber etwas wenn du schon 20 mal los warst und keine gefangen hast. Es wird leider auch keiner einen huldigen, wenn du 5 zurück gesetzt und 3 mitgenommen hast. Es wird oft das negative gesucht und herauf beschwört.


Genau deswegen pädiere ich immer wieder dafür, ob und wenn ja wieviele Fische mitgenommen wurden, einfach nicht mehr zu erwähnen. 
Warum nur muss ein Fangbericht diese Information preisgeben??? Ich verstehe den Sinn solcher Info`s nicht (von "Rekordfischen" mal abgesehen)? 

Wie du schon oben erwähnt hast, gibt es genug Kollegen unter uns, die diese Info`s für ihre Meinungsbildung ausnutzen. Und was gewinne ich als Betrachter, wenn ich weiß, dass Angler XY seine Fische mitgenommen oder zurückgesetzt hat?
Diese ewigen Redewendungen: "Ist mir aus versehentlich aus der Hand geglitscht", sind in meinen Augen völlig überflüssig und wirken lächerlich.

Jeder von uns soll selbst für sich entscheiden, was er mit seinem Fang anstellt (jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Fischereigesetz wedeln). Kritik von Kollegen ist da völlig unangebracht.
*Deswegen mein Tipp: Info`s ob Entnahme oder nicht, zukünftig weglassen!*


----------



## oh-nemo (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



havkat schrieb:


> .....wenn man so einen Hungerhaken mal auf dem Teller hatte.


Ohne Worte #6


----------



## MefoProf (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

@ meyerlein

Es gibt definitiv Unterschiede zwischen den regionalen Mefo Stämmen, sowohl was Grösse, Färbung und Verhalten angeht. Ich war selber noch nie auf Bornholm und kenne daher auch die Gegebenheiten dort nicht. 

Ich habe zu dieser Jahreszeit noch nie einen solchen Fisch gesehen und daher würde mich schon mal interessieren, wie das zu erklären ist. 

Ich habe auch überhaupt kein Problem damit ob der Fisch aufgegessen, zurückgesetzt oder an die Katze verfüttert wurde. Is mir ziemlich Wurscht. Ist trotz allem nur ein Fisch und alles ist im Rahmen der Legalitet, also OK.


----------



## meyerlein (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> @ meyerlein
> 
> Es gibt definitiv Unterschiede zwischen den regionalen Mefo Stämmen, sowohl was Grösse, Färbung und Verhalten angeht. Ich war selber noch nie auf Bornholm und kenne daher auch die Gegebenheiten dort nicht.
> .



Moin,

mich würden die fundierten Quellen interessieren, aus denen hervorgeht das diese Unterschiede existieren. 
Das Fische zeitgleich auf Fünen und Bornholm oder sonstwo einen anderen Konditionsfaktor aufweisen, sagt mir doch noch lange nicht, das es sich um unterschiedliche, oder besser gesagt dicke und schlanke Stämme handelt. Das liegt doch wohl eher an unterschiedlichen Aufstiegszeiten. Oder irre ich da ?|kopfkrat 

|wavey: meyerlein

PS Ich finde das Thema recht spannend, möchte aber nicht die aktuellen Fänge zumüllen. Kann das mal einer abteilen ? Nur so ne Idee......


----------



## MefoProf (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Hier werden wirklich zu viele Themen auf einmal diskutiert, aber das entwickelt sich in vielen Themen eben so. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall so, dass beispielsweise Mefos aus dem Mariager Fjord (Nordjütland) und Teilen des Limfjordes in der Regel wesentlich kleiner und dunkler gefärbt sind, als in anderen Regionen. Die Dänen nennen diese dann auch nicht Havörred, sondern Fjordörred. Durch DNA. Anlysen und Schuppenproben lassen sich die nativen Mefo-Stämme bestimmen.  Sogar die Zuordnung eines Individuums zu einem Bach scheint ohne Probleme möglich zu sein. Darum halte ich es nicht für ganz abwegig, dass sich unter den geschiderten besonderen Verhältnissen ein Stamm entwickelt hat, der an diese Gegebneheiten angepasst ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Hallo,
ich möchte eigentlich einmal Unterstützung geben: Die Erwähnung, wieviele Mefos ich nun entnommen oder zurückgesetzt hat, ist eigentlich etwas für die Psyche des Fängers. Völlig wertlose Aussage.
Warum muß man die Fische auch noch fotografieren, wenn man sie zurücksetzt? Beweisnot?
Untersuchungen an Gewässern in den USA zeigen seit Jahren, das genetzte und aus dem Wasser gehobeme Salmoniden große 
Mortalitätsraten haben.
Ich glaube zunächst jedem seine Berichte - ohne Bilder und ohne
die Wertungen ob entnommen oder gemampft. Viele Fotos und Berichte zeigen jedoch andere bezweiflungswürdige Fakten. Also:
Berichtet von Euren Fängen und wenn ihr schon releasen wollt, hakt die Fische im Wasser ab - ohne Fotos, Waage und Maßband. Alles ander ist doch nur lächerlich!


----------



## meyerlein (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Durch DNA. Anlysen und Schuppenproben lassen sich die nativen Mefo-Stämme bestimmen.



Moin,

das ist mir bekannt. ZB. durch die Problematik den bestmöglichen Besatz für best. Gewässer zu finden etc. Das es verschiedene "Genetische-Stämme" gibt verstehe ich, aber ich glaube nicht daran, das die Bornholmer Meerforelle generell schlanker ist, denn aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, daß nicht alle Fische die auf der Insel gefangen werden relativ schlank sind, im Gegenteil. Das kommt meiner Meinung nach doch schon auf die  Jahreszeit an.

Gruß meyerlein


----------



## salmohunter (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Äääh..kann man hier auch nochmal Fangberichte lesen..
...so ganz normale meine ich ..ohne hochwissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen...


----------



## MefoProf (24. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Nee! Fängt ja keiner was :m. Werde mir mal den Wecker auf 6:00 stellen. Morgen gibts Ostwind, das Wasser ist klar, da sollte eigentlich was gehen, wenn ich hochkomme....


----------



## ForellenMike (25. August 2006)

*Erste Mefo, noch'n Nachtrag*

Also, ich möchte ja hier auch keine Fänge zumüllen, aber die Diskussion über diese "meine" Forelle interessiert mich schon, war halt die erste (und noch ist ja nicht ganz so viel los mit neuen Fängen).
Zunächst an die, die sich über diese Angelei im Süßwasser wundern, wenn das Meer so nah ist: hey, das waren die Sommer-Familienurlaube, und geangelt wurde nur so nebenbei (weil's ganz ohne schon schwierig ist...). An Meerforellen habe ich ursprünglich gar nicht gedacht, weil einfach die völlig falsche Zeit, wenn auch ein richtiger Ort.
Mein Sohn und ich fanden diesen See mit durchlaufendem Bach (den einzigen auf Bornholm!), es gab Karten dafür und wir waren erstmal zufrieden. Am ersten Tag ging nichts, am zweiten gab's dann aber Barsche und Aale - prima. Von da an gab es immer wieder 'mal Barsche und/oder Aale.
Und dann schlichen sie sich in unsere Köpfe, die Meerforellen des Sees: immer wieder zogen welche dicht unter der Oberfläche direkt an uns vorbei: boa ey, sieh ma! Aber Leo und ich waren glücklich mit den Barschen und Aalen (ehrlich!). Und dann diese Mefos, die immer wieder in voller Länge aus dem Wasser sprangen, ziemlich extrovertiert, diese Biester. Und so gaanz langsam schlich sich zwischen den Barschen und den Aalen der Gedanke ein: Also, eine von denen müsste man ja eigentlich auch mal... So begann es, und es dauerte drei Jahre, bis es dann klappte und zwar zwischen Barschen und Aalen. Und sie muss ja eine ganze Weile gefastet haben (nein, auf dem Foto war sie noch nicht ausgenommen), aber geschmeckt hat sie uns allen prima.

Aber warum soo dünn? Das interessiert mich auch, ich versuche eigentlich immer die Fische, die ich gezielt befische, zu verstehen (soweit möglich). Und bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte bestimmt diesen Fisch "schönreden", ich bin happy, dass mir der Fang gelang - so wie er eben war. Ich glaube aber wirklich, dass er in diesem Revier kein außergewöhnlich schwaches Exemplar war.
Es sind übrigens immer richtig viele Meerforellen, die den letzten Teil des Abstiegs "auslassen" und im Smaragdsee bleiben, der Bestand dort wird offiziell als "ganzjährig stark" beschrieben. Und sie sehen im Sommer alle so aus wie die, die ich gefangen habe. OK, ich habe im strengen Sinne natürlich nicht ALLE gesehen, aber ganz sicher eine Menge verschiedener. Die, die davon in meiner Nähe sprangen, waren geschätzt so zwischen gut 40cm und knapp einem Meter lang. Alle die ich dort sah, hatten die gleiche typische Proportion (auffällig schlank) und ziemliche "Hungerbäuche". Zum einen glaube ich, dass es sich wirklich um einen besonders schlanken Stamm handelt (dazu gleich noch mehr), zum anderen nehmen sie den Sommer über wohl sehr wenig Nahrung auf. In der Tendenz kenne ich das auch von Harzer Bachforellen: im Sommer haben die auch oft leicht "eingefallene" Bäuche, bis sie sich im Herbst wieder richtig Speck anfressen; so auffällig wie im Smaragdsee ist es mir aber noch nicht untergekommen. Futtermangel herscht jedenfalls nicht; auch sind Barsche und Aale eher recht "wohlgenährt". Vielleicht einfach zu viel Wärme plus knapper Sauerstoff? Ein nettes Gespräch über die Fische in diesem See in einem Angelladen in Rønne ergab (vor meinem Fang) zusammengefasst nur: "Im Sommer jagen sie dort nicht, deshalb fängt man auch keine. Ausnahmen sind natürlich immer möglich, also versuch's doch ruhig". 

Eine ganze Menge an Infos über Bornholm und seine Fische steht übrigens im "Bornholm Angelführer" (ISBN 87-984956-0-7) herausgegeben vom "Bornholms Velkomstcenter". Kann ich jedem Bornholm-interessierten Angler nur wärmstens empfehlen; kostet 49 Kronen - ca. 7 Euro.
Diesem Angelführer entnahm ich z.B. Folgendes: Von allen Bornholmer Wasserläufen, die von Meerforellen zum Laichen angesteuert werden, führen nur drei zumindest im Unterlauf ganzjährig Wasser. Die Mündungsgebiete dieser drei (Blykobbe Å, Lœså und Øleå) sind deshalb auch ganzjährige Schutzzonen mit Angelverbot. Alle anderen Bäche können im Sommer komplett trockenfallen. Das bedeutet für die meisten Bornholmer Meerforellen (gleich welchen Alters!), dass sie im Frühjahr alle den Weg ins Meer finden müssen. Daher könne man im Sommer auch im Meer vermeintlich "normale rotgetupfte Bachforellen" fangen, die aber tatsächlich ALLE ganz junge Mefos seien.
Die Baggeå, der Bach der durch den Smaragdsee führt, ist an der Mündung im Sommer ein Rinnsal, das nicht einmal ein Stichling passieren könnte. Der See ist eine vor einiger aufgegebene Tonabbau-Grube. Der Bach führte ursprünglich daran vorbei und wurde nach dem Ende des Tonabbaus durch den See leicht umgeleitet. Die alte Mündung war aber auch im Sommer eher ein nasser Streifen im Sandstrand.

Zum Thema sehr schlanker Stämme ein wörtliches Zitat aus dem Angelführer:


> ...diese Bedingungen haben im Laufe der Zeit eine spezielle Bornholmer Meerforellenart geschaffen...
> Selbst in guten, niederschlagsreichen Perioden können die Zugangsbedingungen für die Fische schwierig sein. Trotzdem platschen sie optimistisch seitwärts über den Strand in die Bäche hinein, wo oftmals das Wasser so niedrig ist, dass es die Fische nur knapp bedeckt. Manchmal kriechen sie mit nahezu unbedecktem Rücken gegen die Strömung - das kann nur eine schlanke, langgestreckte Forelle!


Und zum Gewicht noch dies: Für den Smaragdsee wird angegeben, dass  immer wieder Meerforellen von ca. 5kg gefangen werden (nicht im Sommer); für die Küste aber (wo sich alle Stämme gemischt herumtreiben) liegen die geangelten Spitzengewichte bei gut 9Kg - fast das Doppelte. 

Es würde mich ja schon reizen, zu Ende der Hauptsaison (so April/Mai) 'mal zu "kontrollieren", wie es (nicht nur) im Smaragdsee DANN aussieht...

So, wenn jemand noch'n paar Infos hat, prima - ansonsten lasse ich die Profis hier mit ihren Fängen jetzt wieder in Ruhe.


----------



## Dorschminister (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

armer ForellenMike Du schreibst du hier einen sehr schönen Beitrag und berichtest über deinen Fang, auf den du zurecht Stolz sein kannst, und jetzt wird dieser Fisch komplett zerredet und schlecht gemacht. Diese Klug......erei ist echt armselig und führt nur dazu das keiner mehr einen Bericht schreibt und geschweige denn auch noch ein Foto mit rein setzt. 
Von mir nochmal ein fettes Petri zu deiner Mefo mach weiter so. Ich hoffe das du hier weiter von deinen Fängen berichtest und dich nicht von diesen selbsternannten Mefo-Profis abschrecken lässt


----------



## Charly_Brown (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

AAAAAAAaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Nerv!


In den anderen Foren gibt es feine Fangthreads (Kutter&Boot) und dort hält sich jeder daran, dass nur FÄNGE in dem Fangthread gepostet. Gut, diesen Monat will ich mal nix mehr sagen, aber wenn es in den nächsten Monaten auch wieder so aussieht, dann muss man die Fangmeldung wieder suchen, zwischen tausenden Gratulation (oder Diskussionen).


@ Dolfin: Ich denke, genau so werde ich es beim Posten machen, also Information knapp halten.

Erstmal denn.


----------



## MefoProf (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

@Forellenmike

Danke für die Infos. Ist hoch interessant und man wundert sich immer wieder, was die gute alte Bachforelle/Meerforelle an Überlebensstrategien so alles auf Lager hat. Schön, dass die Forelle auch noch gut geschmeckt hat. Ich persönlich habe noch keinen Unterschied im Geschmack bei Dicken und Schlanken Fischen bemerkt, wie oftmals behauptet wird. Bei einigen Mefos hab ich aber einen Hauch von Modergeschmack gehabt, auch wenn die in Topkondition und schon lange im Salzwasser waren.

Wie gestern angekündigt, hab ich von heute morgen 6:00 bis 11:00 an der Küste gestanden und nix mit nach Hause bringen können. Ich hatte einen Nachläufer um die 40, ansonsten nur Minihornies um die 15 cm (haben den Blinker zwar attakiert, sind aber nicht hängen geblieben).


----------



## havkat (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Moin!

Es wurde, zu Recht, darauf hingewiesen, dass solche Diskussionen im Fangthread unpassend sind.

Allerdings stehen hier so einige Dinge, die schlichtweg falsch sind und der Berichtigung bedürfen. 

Da der August bald vorbei ist, und wohl nicht mehr viel kommen wird, erlaubt sich ein Mod mal was zu Mike´s Forelle und seinen/anderen postings zu "sagen". 

Eins vorweg:

Ich denke nicht, dass sein Fang hier madig gemacht wurde oder der Fänger runtergeputzt wird.
Da waren/sind einfach nur ´n paar Dinge, die hinterfragt werden dürfen/sollen.

1.

Dieser See hat keinen eigenen "Seeforellen-Stamm" oder "Landlocked Seatrouts" entwickelt.
Er ist viel zu klein, zu flach, damit in heißen Sommern viel zu warm und hat ein zu kleines Nahrungsangebot um so eine Menge an großen Fischen zu ernähren, die dort, zu ganz bestimmten Zeiten oder bei ganz bestimmten Umständen, anzutreffen ist.

Seen die Trutta lacustris, also "Süßwasser - Meerforellen" behergen sind groß und tief oder regelrechte Süßwassermeere, bestimmt nicht so eine "Pfütze" die auch noch unmittelbaren Zugang zum Meer hat.
Ab einer gewissen Größen brauchen Seeforellen entsprechende Beute.
In den meisten (skandinavischen) Seen sind das überwiegend und je nach Vorkommen, Maränen und Seesaiblinge, also Fische die den gleichen Lebensraumhaben.
Bestimmt keine Stichlinge. 

Logisch?

2.

Im Frühjahr wird man dort, mit Sichheit, keine Mefos in Topform fangen, im Gegenteil!
Dort sammeln sich dann die absteigenden Fische, um ins Meer zu rutschen und die sehen dann alle so aus wie Mike´s Fisch.
Chancen einen guten Blankfisch zu erwischen, hat man ab Frühsommer, wenn die Au genügend Wasser führt und die Aufsteiger durchziehen/rasten.
Ich habe gesehen was, im zeitigen Frühjahr, dort manchmal so getrieben wird und enthalte mich jeglichen Kommentars.
Außer: Dänisch spricht keiner am Ufer. 

3.

Das Thema, dass die reinrassigen Bornholmer sehr wohl schlanker/schmaler als andere Stämme sind hatten wir schon einige Male und es ist eine Tatsache.
Ein uralter wilder Stamm, der sich den herrschenden Bedingungen in den schmalen, extrem flachen Oberläufen der Laichgewässer angepasst hat.

Schlanker und schmalrückiger.
Nicht abgemagert mit riesigen Köpfen und schlauchförmigen Körpern. 

Kapitale"Wannen" mit entspr. Maßen und Gewichten, die auch vor Bornholm ab und zu gefangen werden, sind entweder Altfische, die augfgrund ihrer Körperfülle nicht mehr aufsteigen können (Theorie) oder südschwedische/polnische Fische die vor der Insel jagen.

4.

Die Fische werden in dem See oft eingeschlossen.
Die Mündung läuft durch Sand und mündet in Sand.

Bei Flachwasser und ungünstiger Strömung und "falschem" Wind ist ist sie versandet , mit einer Barrierebank versehen.
Habe ich mehrmals selbst gesehen.

Enstprechend groß ist manchmal die Zahl der dort auflaufenden, "gelockden" Fische in einem trockenen Frühjar und sogar bis in den Sommer hinein.
Besonders im diesjährigen Sommer.

Die Forelle war also sehr lange eingesperrt und musste hungern, bzw. eine sehr dürftige Diät halten oder sie war krank oder beides. 

@ForellenMike

Hoffe du siehst mein posting so wie ich es meine.
Soll nicht dazu dienen, dich in irgendeiner Form zu kritisieren oder irgendwatt abzuwerten.
Das du den Fisch entnommen abgeschlagen hast ist, pauchal gesehen, völlig i.O.
Wenn er euch geschmeckt hat, ist die Sache um so erfreulicher.
Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass du bald mal eine dralle Blanke auf dem Teller hast und wette, dass du deine Meinung dann revidierst. 

Wenn dir dieser "Schlappi" schon den Haken aufgebogen hat, dann stell dir mal vor was bei einer Blanken in Topkondition passiert wäre.


----------



## Dipsdive (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Da wir ja nun schon einiges über den Smaragdsee gelesen haben, hier ein Link zum See:

Smaragdsøen Bornholm
Die Tageskarte kostet 50,-- kr.

In den 90 ern Jahren war der See noch voll mit Kleinfisch. Schwärme von Stichlingen waren allgegenwärtig. Hat denn der Kleinfischbestand so stark abgenommen, dass die Mefo`s da jetzt verhungern müssen ;+ 
War lange nicht da, vielleicht sind die Bestände ja inzwischen deutlich geschrumpft #c 

Aber eins is Fakt. Was da früher an Meerforellen drin rumgeschwommen sind, war schon enorm. Springende Mefo´s um einen herum (fast wie im Forellenpuff). War dann oft mit meiner Frau dort und haben dem Treiben einfach nur zugeschaut. Und die Fänge der zumeist dänischen Angler bestanden nicht nur aus mageren Absteigern


----------



## Christian D (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

So, um der Diskussion mal wieder einen Threadnamenbezug zu geben, habe ich mich kurzerhand *für euch* aufgeopfert und bin mal eben in die Ostsee gestiefelt, um einen "Fangbericht" abzugeben.

Also, bin heut Mittag an den Blauen Abel maschiert:
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/821/08250006hc7.th.jpg
Wie man vielleicht an dem leichten Grünstich des Wassers erkennen kann, war der gesammte Küstenstreifen die absolute Algenbrühe.Man konnte zu keinem Zeitpunkt auch nur einen Hauch von Grund sehen. Aber was solls, ich bin dann erstmal mit der Fliegenrute ins Wasser gestürmt, um nach 3 Würfen festzustellen, dass die Algen irgendwie doch ein wenig stark an meiner Wurfschnur haften bleiben. Also ab an die Spinnrute:
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/4097/08250024gc2.th.jpg
Habe mich für einen grellen Salty in 26 Gramm entschieden. Der legt sich gut auf den (nicht vorhandenen) Wind und erreicht vielleicht tieferes und hoffentlich algenfreies Wasser. Doch falsch gedacht, auch weiter draußen ist das Wasser dick...Also erstmal raus aus dem Wasser und überlegen:
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/4647/08250026cd3.th.jpg
Also, wenn sich schon einer von uns ans Wasser wagt bei den aussichtslosen Bedingungen dann muss der Kescher doch irgendwie voll zu bekommen sein! Und siehe da:
http://img165.*ih.us/img165/1452/08250011jl4.th.jpg
Reichlich Sandaale und Heringe gefangen. Einige haben sogar sonderbare Farben angenommen! 
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/7134/08250012ty3.th.jpg

Wie auch immer! Habe das ganze dann nach drei Stunden abgebrochen. Dennoch war es unheimlich entspannend! Hätte es am heutigen Tage nicht so gut gebissen, dann wäre ich wohl noch länger geblieben!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



Christian D schrieb:


> So, um der Diskussion mal wieder einen Threadnamenbezug zu geben............................... Dennoch war es unheimlich entspannend! Hätte es am heutigen Tage nicht so gut gebissen, dann wäre ich wohl noch länger geblieben!




#6 #6 #6


----------



## Nordangler (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Sauber Christian!!! Feiner Bericht!!

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

schöner Buntbarschschwarm da im Kescher ...  :m


----------



## Christian D (25. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Ja, ein paar Buntbarsche waren wohl auch dabei! Mann, da hab ich heut ja mal so richtig in die Vollen gelangt!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Moin,

komme gerade vom Strand:

Dahme

Angelzeit : 22.00 h - bis ca. 01.15 h

Köder : Wolly Bugger, Schwebegarnele, Fyggi

Fang : 0

Leider musten Al Bundy und ich abbrechen weil der Wind in Folge einer fiesen Regenfront aufbrieste.#c 
O.K. - wir wurden auch müde 

Tight lines Stephan

@ havkat |good: ,


----------



## emka (26. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



havkat schrieb:


> 3.
> 
> Das Thema, dass die reinrassigen Bornholmer sehr wohl schlanker/schmaler als andere Stämme sind hatten wir schon einige Male und es ist eine Tatsache.
> Ein uralter wilder Stamm, der sich den herrschenden Bedingungen in den schmalen, extrem flachen Oberläufen der Laichgewässer angepasst hat.
> ...


 
hm, das mit dem nicht mehr aufsteigen können wäre die erste theorie zum "bornholmer stamm" die ich akzeptieren würde...ich fische auf bornholm jetzt seit zawölf jahren und hab da schon alles an konditionen gesehen was meerforellen so haben können....und halte bis jetzt die theorie des schlanken "bornholmer stammes" für eine glasharte ausrede um absteiger schönzureden...das einzige was nicht in diese theorie passt wäre, das es dann ja ansich keine besondere veranlagung der "echten" bornholmer trutten wäre, schlanker zu sein, weil sie ja mit zunehmenden alter dies nicht mehr sind...ergo, sie übertölpeln ihre eigene genetische veranlagung!? geht das?

c&df
mk


----------



## Bellyboater (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

YEEEAAAAH

Endlich hab ich meine 1. Mefo überlisten können...
Aber ich fang von Vorne an. Da ich noch frei hatte, hat mich mein "Schwiegervater" Jens gefragt, ob wir nicht noch mal für ein paar Tage nach Fehmarn wollen zum Angeln. Also Sachen gepackt und los. Als wir dann Dienstag Nachmittag angekommen sind, haben wir gleich unsere Angelsachen aufgerödelt und sind los. Wir waren ungefähr um 19 Uhr am Wasser. Knapp eine Stunde später sehe ich nur, wie seine Rute krumm ist. Kurze Zeit später lag ne schöne 54er am Strand. Das wars dann aber auch für den Tag. Am nächsten Tag sind wir dann früher los gefahren. Wir standen ca 17Uhr im Wasser. Nach kurzer Zeit hat meine Rolle nicht mehr ordentlich gewickelt. Da hat Jens mal meine Rute genommen und ein paar mal ausgeworfen, weil er doch ein paar Meter weiter wirft als ich. Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit mit seiner Rute weiter gefischt. Als er dann sagte, das ich die Schnur einmal runternehmen und neu aufwicken soll, hab ich noch ein letztes mal mit seiner Rute geworfen. Und da ruckte es auf einmal am anderen Ende. Was soll ich sagen, es war meine 1. Mefo überhaupt:m . Sie hatte 46cm. Als ich diese versorgt hatte machte ich mich an meiner Schnur zu schaffen. leider hatte ich nach dem Abwickeln so einen Salat, das ich nur noch abschneiden konnte . Gott sei Dank hatte ich eine 2. Rolle im Rucksack, so das ich weiterfischen konnte. Eine Stunde lang tat sich gar nichts, nicht mal ein Zupfer. Gegen 19.30Uhr war meine Rute wieder krumm. Nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich meine 2. Mefo mit 45cm landen. Donnerwetter dachte ich, erst 2 Jahre lang gar keine und dann gleich 2 an einem Tag. Voller Tatendrang bin ich dann wieder ins Wasser gewatet. Nach kurzer Zeit hab ich dann nur aus Spaß gesagt, das die Nächste, die ich mitnehmen würde, über 50cm sein muss. Es wurde schon langsam dunkel. Um 21.15Uhr knallte wieder eine auf meinen Blinker. Ich hab gleich gemerkt, das die besser war. Nach ca 5 Minuten konnte Jens eine Schöne 57er mit 2,2kg keschern|stolz: . Nach diesem Fisch beschlossen wir dann aufzuhören. Ich bin den Abend sehr zufrieden ins Bett gefallen. Am nächsten Tag sind wir erst mal zu Thorsten in den Laden gefahren, weil ich ja neue Schnur brauchte. noch ein wenig Klönsnack gehalten und dann wieder zurück zum Campingplatz. Wir sind dann zur gleichen Zeit wie am Vortag am Wasser gewesen. Ich hatte natürlich wieder meinen Erfolgsblinker vom Vortag dran. Nach ca 15 Minuten guck ich in die Richtung meines Blinkers, als ich einen Schatten hinterherkommen sehe. Ich hab sofort einen kurzen Spinnstop gemacht und dann nur aus Instinkt angeschlagen. Der Fisch hing dran und hat erst mal ca 20m Schnur genommen. Nach 2 Sprüngen und 5 Minuten konnten wir auch diesen Fisch landen. 52cm hatte die silbene Schönheit. Jens hatte dann innerhalb kurzer Zeit 3 Aussteiger. bei mir tat sich nichts mehr. 

Wir sind dann hoch zufrieden am Freitag wieder nach Hause aufgebrochen.


----------



## Bellyboater (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Hier noch 2 Bilder von der letzten Forelle


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Glückwunsch !!! #6
werde dann auch hoffentlich auch bald posten unter Mefofänge Sep 06 :m


----------



## fimo (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Moin Bellyboater,
Glückwunsch !!! Wie sah denn Dein "Erfolgsblinker" aus?
Beste Grüße, 
Christian (fimo)


----------



## Stellheadidini (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Donnerwetter dickes Petri Bellyboater,
echt schöne Fische die du da gezuppelt hasst.

Hoffe doch mal das ich demnächst auch mal meine 1ste Mefo
aus ihrem Element zwirbeln kann.:m 

aber wo warst du denn dort, also welcher Strand, wenn du es verraten möchtest|kopfkrat 

und wenn Marioschreiber mal hier reinschaut,
hab nähmlich mal ne Frage, ob es beim IFA Ferienzentrum
für das Personal eine Möglichkeit gibt ins Internet zu kommen,
da es ja keinen zugang in den wohnbereichen des Personals gibt.

Gruß steel...|wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Sehr sehr schöner Fang. Hat man wirklich nicht alle Tage! Der Bann scheint jetzt gebrochen. Also nicht lange warten und erneut versuchen.


----------



## Bellyboater (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



fimo schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !!! Wie sah denn Dein "Erfolgsblinker" aus?


 

Ich habe mit einem Viking-Herring in Türkis/Blau-Gold gefischt.

Wir waren an der Ostküste unterwegs.


----------



## Stellheadidini (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

ok danke belly das mit der Ostküste ist schonmal sehr ermunternt für mich ^^


----------



## goeddoek (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Moin, Bellyboater #h 

Auch von mir |schild-g  und ein dickes Petri Heil zum Fang.

Deine Info lässt ja hoffen. Wird so langsam auch Zeit mit den Meerforellenfangmeldungen :m


----------



## Stellheadidini (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

dann müssen wir nur noch auf schmuddelwetter hoffen,
damit auch bald die Dorsch meldungen beim Mefo angeln hier erscheinen


----------



## Haeck (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

moin bellyboatler,

meinen glückwunsch zu deinem fang !

rein informationsbedingt, besitzen die gefangenen forellen schon ihr leichtes laichkostüm ?

mfg

haeck


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

@ bellyboater:

Schöne Fische !!! - volle Gönnung !!! #h #6 

Geht ja endlich wieder los !

Gruss Stephan #h


----------



## Bellyboater (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



Haeck schrieb:


> rein informationsbedingt, besitzen die gefangenen forellen schon ihr leichtes laichkostüm ?


 
In keinster Weise. Alle Fische waren schön silber-blank und hatten lose Schuppen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

@ Bellyboater  #h 

an dieser Stelle auch von mir ein kräftiges *"Petri Heil"*  :m 
Das macht ja langsam wieder Mut und Hoffnug keimt auf. #6 
der Bann scheint jedenfalls bei dir gebrochen zu sein. Weiterhin viel Glück!!! :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Super denn gehts ja langsam wieder los |supergri


----------



## Nordangler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Sauber Glückwunsch zum den Fischen.

Sven


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Trutten!


----------



## donlotis (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Wirklich schöne Bilder und Fische!

Ich rieche plötzlich Meerluft, Ostsee, auflandiger Wind, ganz klar!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

|schild-g und ein dickes Petri von mir!#6


----------



## Fischbox (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Moin und latürnich auch von mir ein "fettes Petri":m

Donnerwetter Gunnar, da haste deine Nullnummernserie aber äußerst beeindruckend beendet#6 . Schöne Fische und dann gleich 4 Stück. Da hat das beschissene Wetter ja doch etwas Gutes.  Es geht wieder los...:q 

Meine "Angelsattphase" ist nach dem Norgeurlaub auch wieder vorbei. Es juckt gaaanz fürchterlich...#6


----------



## Waveman (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Glückwunsch Bellyboater, hoffentlich ist das Sommerloch damit gestopft und die Bornholmer Mefo kann endlich beerdigt werden ...

cu on the beach
waveman


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Ich hab s heute auch mal wieder versucht, aber war wohl nicht mein Tag heute |gr:. Hatte 5 Bisse, von denen ich 3 nicht verwerten konnte und 2, die ich im Drill verloren habe #d. Die eine war nur so um die 15 cm und von daher ganz gut, dass sie wieder abgetaucht ist, aber die andere.... 
Dazu hatte ich noch einen Riesenfisch, der kurz vorher mit einem mächtigen Schwall abgedreht ist #q . Hab auch noch eine Rückenflosse gesehen, die nicht von schlechtenn Eltern war. Alle Würfe an die Stelle blieben leider erfolglos. 
Die Fische standen übrigens gaaanz dicht unter Land. Bin nur wenige Meter rausgewatet und hab dann immer parallel zum Strand geworfen und hatte die meisten Bisse 2-5 Meter vom Ufer!


----------



## Bellyboater (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Danke @ all

Leider werd ich wohl frühestens wieder in 4 Wochen an die Küste kommen:c


----------



## Bellyboater (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Dazu hatte ich noch einen Riesenfisch, der kurz vorher mit einem mächtigen Schwall abgedreht ist


 
Wenn das mal nicht Greb aus Nordanglers Geschichte ist


----------



## donlotis (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Schade um die Dicke...!|motz:


Gruß donlotis


----------



## Gardenfly (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Glückwunsch allen Fängern.
Mal sehen welche Zahl am Ende des Jahres steht wenn ich mal wieder zur Ostsee komme,muß mir wohl wieder einen Job an der Ostsee suchen.


----------



## Skorpion (29. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Hi Bellyboater,

auch von mir ein Petri zu deinen Trutten. #6  Hast einen guten "RUN" gehabt. Jetzt bist du infiziert |supergri


----------



## duck_68 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> armer ForellenMike Du schreibst du hier einen sehr schönen Beitrag und berichtest über deinen Fang, auf den du zurecht Stolz sein kannst, und jetzt wird dieser Fisch komplett zerredet und schlecht gemacht. Diese Klug......erei ist echt armselig und führt nur dazu das keiner mehr einen Bericht schreibt und geschweige denn auch noch ein Foto mit rein setzt.
> Von mir nochmal ein fettes Petri zu deiner Mefo mach weiter so. Ich hoffe das du hier weiter von deinen Fängen berichtest und dich nicht von diesen selbsternannten Mefo-Profis abschrecken lässt





Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr etwas über Fänge, oder gar Reiseberichte zu schreiben, weil alles gleich immer madig gemacht werden muss;+ ;+ 

ForellenMike - toller Fisch!! ich hätte ihn auch entnommen (nur ohne Bericht im AB|rolleyes )

Martin


----------



## dat_geit (30. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

#6 #6 #6 

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Hurra!

Mein Chef und meine Regierung haben mir fürs Wochenende frei gegeben. Ich fahr nach Fehmarn. Freu!!!!

Gruss

Pikepauly

PS Fangbericht dann Montag???


----------



## Stellheadidini (30. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Dann mal ein Dickes Petri und ne Fette Trutte


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Bei Dir gehts doch jetzt auch los oder?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Stellheadidini (30. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

jupp Morgen :m 
aber vergiss nicht das ich dort zum Arbeiten hoch gehe,
mal sehen wann ich das erste mal los kann,

aber dann so richtig:q 
und habe gehört das soll der Dorsch Herbst überhaupt werden,
wegen den Krabben.

und sobald ich Zeit habe gehts los, Feierabend oder freier Tag mir egal Fish welcome


----------



## larsgerkens (30. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

wie schön dass ich 20 autominuten von fehmarn und 5 minuten von der weißenhäuser steilküste entfernt wohne  ... dann gehts ja bald wieder los *Freu*

petri allen fängern!!!

gruß
lars


----------



## Stellheadidini (30. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

<-- bald 1min vom Südstrand
so überboten |stolz: |muahah: #v


----------



## Fischbox (31. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> wie schön dass ich 20 autominuten von fehmarn und 5 minuten von der weißenhäuser steilküste entfernt wohne  ... dann gehts ja bald wieder los *Freu*
> 
> petri allen fängern!!!
> 
> ...




Tausend Dank für die aufmunternden Worte...#q


----------



## fimo (31. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

... los Frauen & Männers, ab morgen heißt es

*Meerforellenfänge September 2006.

*(Vielleicht sollte das demnächst auch "Meerforellenfänge 2006-09 heißen, damit man das Ganze auch chronologisch im Archiv hat...) 
Petri Heil
|jump:


----------



## MefoProf (31. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Kann noch einen Winzling für August verbuchen, ca 15 cm. Hab wieder mal eine im Drill verloren #d und einige Nachläufer gehabt. Wieder alle Kontakte ganz dicht unter Land, bis max 20 m raus. Kann nächsten Monat ja nur besser werden....


----------



## Thorbi (31. August 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2006*

Also ich sehe alle Leute, die sich hier über eine angefärbte Mefo auslassen, als ganz arme Neider! Wahrscheinlich fangen sie selbst nicht viel oder gar nichts!
Warum sollte ich eine wohlgenährte, angefärbte Mefo nicht auch mal mitnehmen, solange ich sie außerhalb der Schonzeit fange! Dass 99 % der Mefos im Herbst ablaichen, interessiert doch im Frühjahr oder Sommer oder sogar im Herbst auch kaum jemanden!

Na klar sollte man schon darauf achten, dass man gefärbte Fische wieder zurücksetzt, aber gerade beim ersten Fisch und auch außerhalb der Schonzeit sehe ich nicht gleich als Verbrechen an, mal solch einen Fisch zu entnehmen. 
Sprüche wie " An den Pranger mit ihm" oder "Mörder" finde ich sowas von lächerlich, da fehlen mir wirklich die Worte!!!!!!

So, jetzt noch schnell eine Fangmeldung von heute vom Schleppen in der Fl. Förde. Eine 44er blitzblank |supergri auf Stripper und diverse Hornis!

Gruß Thorbi


----------

